# Nächster Termin zur Fischerprüfung



## Hecht34 (24. November 2007)

#c Man ich hab da ein Problem und weiß nicht weiter !!
Mein kumpel will seine fischerprüfung ablegen, hat auch denn vorbereitungkurs gemacht, konnte aber in dortmund nicht an der prüfung teil nehmen. jetzt sagen die, die nächsten prüfung finden im november 2008 in dortmund statt.
;+ gibts die möglichkeit das man in einer anderen stadt viel früher die prüfung ablegen kann und wenn wo bitte ;+

mfg uli |wavey:


----------



## Sharixxa (28. November 2007)

*AW: Nächster Termin zur Fischerprüfung*

Hi du....

da wirst du pech haben. Die FP kannst du nur in dem bundesland machen in dem du deinen hauptwohnsitz hast. Die pruefungen finden normalerweise 1x im jahr statt. Ab 2008 hat man die moeglichkeit 2x im jahr diese pruefung zu machen, aber nur wenn man in der ersten durchgefallen ist ^^.

Dein freund wird warten muessen bis zum november 2008.
Wenigstens muss er den vorbereitungskurs nichtmehr mitmachen.

Und vorher informieren obs nun eine IHK pruefung ist oder noch die bisherige "alte". ( Ab 2008 sollen in manchen bundeslaendern die IHK die pruefungen leiten)

Shari


----------



## manolo86 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Nächster Termin zur Fischerprüfung*

Dein Kumpel könnte auch in Gelsenkirchen die Prüfung machen. Ist da wohl im Februar, soweit ich gehört habe.
Würde einfach mal da anrufen und nachfragen.
Habe meine Prüfung auch in einer anderen Stadt gemacht.
#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. November 2007)

*AW: Nächster Termin zur Fischerprüfung*



Sharixxa schrieb:


> ...Die FP kannst du nur in dem bundesland machen in dem du deinen hauptwohnsitz hast.



Fast richtig, selbst für die nächste Gemeinde/Landkreis/Ort braucht man teilweise eine Ausnahmegenehmigung



Sharixxa schrieb:


> Die pruefungen finden normalerweise 1x im jahr statt. Ab 2008 hat man die moeglichkeit 2x im jahr diese pruefung zu machen, aber nur wenn man in der ersten durchgefallen ist ^^.



Nicht ganz richtig, sie müssen min 1x Jährlich stattfinden die Häufigkeit kann jede Gemeinde/Landkreis/Ort selbst bestimmen. In Lev z.B. finden die 2x/Jahr statt.



Sharixxa schrieb:


> Dein freund wird warten muessen bis zum november 2008...


Oder er sucht sich eine Nachbargemeinde die noch Prüfungen hat.


----------

